# Is MBTI genetic?



## hahahalessandra (Jul 13, 2016)

I'm an INFP. My dad and younger sister are both ESFP's, while my mom and older sister are both INTJ's. Moreover, my maternal grandfather is an INTJ. I'm 100% sure of all their types as I have done much research about cognitive functions. Do you have similar patterns in your families?


----------



## Mr inappropriate (Dec 17, 2013)

No it is not. However, if your elders around did all show Fi type of behaviour then its not a suprise you identify as a Fi type.


----------



## Aridela (Mar 14, 2015)

Probably not. 

All my family are feelers and the majority are also sensors. 

I do believe as an individual you have a predisposition but your type will be a mixture of nature and nurture.


----------



## Whatexists (Jul 26, 2015)

my dad is an ESTP and my mom is an INFJ. It's hard to determine my grandparents because they all passed away so it's all guesswork. But I think my grandfather on my dad's side was an ISTP (according to my father) and my paternal grandmother was an ESFJ (also according to my father). My maternal grandfather is only guesswork because I never knew him but he seems ESTPish from the stories and my maternal grandmother was an ISTJ, as far as I can tell. My siblings are INTP, INTJ, and INFP. 

We grew up in a community that heavily valued N-type thinking, creativity and looking into the meanings of things. I'd say that our experience during our formative years and the decisions we made about ourselves had more to do with what cognitive functions we use than our genetics, especially considering the prevalence of Fe and Ti and general lack of Fi and Te, which me and two of my other siblings use. But that's a lot of guesswork.


----------



## Allosy (Jul 28, 2016)

Both genetics and environment.


----------



## reckful (Jun 19, 2012)

Both Jung and Myers believed that type was largely inborn, and decades of twin studies strongly suggest that genes account for around half (or more) of the kinds of relatively stable personality dimensions measured by the MBTI and Big Five. But the genetics is complicated: an introvert's identical twin brother would probably be an introvert, but they might have two extraverted parents.

The most counterintuitive conclusion that's been drawn from the cumulative data is that _how your parents raise you has almost no influence on your basic temperament_ — e.g., whether you'll end up an INTJ. Identical twins raised in the same household are not significantly more alike (in terms of temperament) than identical twins raised in separate households.

For more, see this post.

As for environmental counter-influences, the MBTI Manual says:



MBTI Manual said:


> Environmental interference with type development can result in a "falsification" of type. Falsified individuals may become skillful in using an initially less-preferred function, but may also be less content, may feel less competent, or may be out of touch with their own best gifts. When an individual answers the MBTI, one cannot know the extent to which natural development has been fostered or thwarted.


Jung also believed in the possibility of a "falsified" type, and here's part of what he said:



Jung said:


> Under abnormal conditions, i.e., when the mother's own attitude is extreme, a similar attitude can be forced on the children too, thus violating their individual disposition, which might have opted for another type if no abnormal external influences had intervened. As a rule, whenever such a falsification of type takes place as a result of parental influence, the individual becomes neurotic later, and can be cured only by developing the attitude consonant with his nature.


----------



## sinaasappel (Jul 22, 2015)

If it is I was honestly fucked from the start. . . Not even joking but I do like the idea of a falsified type. . .


----------



## Too Weird Too Normal (Dec 4, 2015)

Dad = ISTJ?
Mom = ISFP
Brother = ESTP

Me = INTP


----------



## panicattack (Jul 26, 2016)

My father is an ENFJ, my mother an ESFJ. I get told on a regular basis how much I remind people of my Dad (I admit I wish I had inherited his social energy at times). 

While I think we can inherit traits from our relatives, we're shaped by so many different aspects of life. We may be predisposed to particular characteristics, yet there's a plethora of variables that continue to mold us more than genes ever could. We are shaped by more than any singular internal or external experience and conflict, carved of more than the way we were raised or the mindset of our backgrounds (be we in compliance with it or not). Our social energy, way of thinking, decisions, and lifestyles do not define us, but to say they're primarily due to genetics would be a real stretch. Intriguing idea though. In short: People are complicated if they share your DNA or not.


----------



## Allosy (Jul 28, 2016)

Your father can be a ENTP but you spend your youth isolated chances you would become INTP.


----------



## Kynx (Feb 6, 2012)

Types are randomly distributed throughout the world, which suggests that it's not genetic or learned from people around us. Antenatal influences, such as hormones affecting the developing brain seems feasible.


----------



## SilverKelpie (Mar 9, 2015)

hahahalessandra said:


> I'm an INFP. My dad and younger sister are both ESFP's, while my mom and older sister are both INTJ's. Moreover, my maternal grandfather is an INTJ. I'm 100% sure of all their types as I have done much research about cognitive functions. Do you have similar patterns in your families?


Mom: ENFP
Dad: ENTJ
Sister: ESTP
Me: INTP

I expect it's largely genetic or else, for example, my sister would likely be an N after being raised in a heavily N environment. Plus, my parents always said our basic personality traits seemed to be pretty consistent from birth/a very early age. Certainly not completely discounting some early environmental influence, though.

And for fun, my mom's family:
Grandma: ISTJ
Grandpa: ISTJ
Aunt: ISFJ
Mom: ENFP

My poor mom, haha, she was quite the oddball of her family.


----------



## Stardustlove (Aug 11, 2016)

Mom- Entj
Brother (young)- Esfp
Me- Infj
Grandma- Isfj
Youngest uncle- Intp not sure yet

If personality types are distributed randomly I guess that makes everyone a extra special! :kitteh:


----------



## Shadow796 (Oct 5, 2018)

Too Weird Too Normal said:


> Dad = ISTJ?
> Mom = ISFP
> Brother = ESTP
> 
> Me = INTP



Wow kinda imilar to me but reversed

Mom is an ST (ISTP)
Dad is an SF ( ESFP)

Are u male or female btw


----------



## Allersky (Nov 22, 2017)

I highly doubt it. Your genes are just one small part of the picture; there are numerous other variables that push you in one direction or the other. 

I mean, just look at my family. An ISFP and an ISTP = INTP, INFP, ENTP, and an ISFJ? How does that make any sense? Neither mum or dad are particularly reliant on Ne/Si in their function stack, yet they somehow produce four kids that are? 

Not to mention, where the hell did the ISFJ come from? 

Where did my extroversion come from?

All of my grandparents are Sensors, too. It's like a bunch of Intuitives suddenly decided they were going to invade the family lineage. Nah bro, I don't think MBTI is that heavily reliant on genes. There are much more influential variables at play.


----------



## RyuukoGo (Apr 6, 2015)

Kynx said:


> Types are randomly distributed throughout the world, which suggests that it's not genetic or learned from people around us. Antenatal influences, such as hormones affecting the developing brain seems feasible.


Definitely hormones have an influence.I did tests as my Testosterone and Estradiol levels switched which took about 3 months.
My test results were changing between ESFJ,ISFJ and ENFJ and by month 5 I was back to INFJ .


----------



## Strelnikov (Jan 19, 2018)

hahahalessandra said:


> I'm an INFP. My dad and younger sister are both ESFP's, while my mom and older sister are both INTJ's. Moreover, my maternal grandfather is an INTJ. I'm 100% sure of all their types as I have done much research about cognitive functions. Do you have similar patterns in your families?


I don't think MBTI type is genetic... I have an ISTP dad, ISFJ mum, ESTJ brother... and I'm an ENTJ... Even my grandparents, all S-types (not sure exactly which types, but surely S-types... maybe my mum's dad could have been an intuitive... I never met him, so no way to tell).


----------



## Zeri (Jan 23, 2018)

I think personality type is definitely inherited in that parents pass on their tendencies and traits, just like they also pass down physical features like hair colour and height (I'm sure the mechanisms are different). 

But of course, with each individual having inherited a mix of traits from their ancestors- with some being 'stronger' than others (*J*,P,*E*, I, S, N etc) - there's no guarantee that you'll inherit your parent's exact personality type. You can inherit other traits that would be in the 'gene bag', passed down from your mother/father/grandparents etc.. So a child can be born with a completely different type from their same gender parent....perhaps taking on a combination of traits from their mother and father, or from a distant grandparent. 

In my experience, when I look at children and their parents - I can see similarities in personality, as well as physical appearance. For example, my mother and I have similar features - we're both short with a snub nose, and have same fingers, arms, and feet. My mother is isfj, and I'm also isfj - my mother was in social work and I'm in counselling. My daughter is esfj - she's inherited her 'sfj' from me. She is caring and compassionate like me and her grandmother, but more extroverted like her father (who is istp but probably in between istp/estp). I don't think this is a coincidence. 

I'm not sure how much environment plays a role, but I think genetics is the strongest contributor.


----------



## Bastard (Feb 4, 2018)

You choose your MBTI type. You do not choose your genetics. :wink:


----------



## Zeri (Jan 23, 2018)

My parents:
Mom -ISFJ Dad -ISTJ

Their children:
Me - ISFJ 
Brother -ISTJ (with strong F preference)
Brother - ISTJ, I think

My family:
ME - ISFJ Husband -ISTP (but close to ESTP side)
Daugther -ESFJ
Son - Possibly ISFJ/ISTJ (from the looks of it, he's only 3 though )


----------



## PorkLordXS (Jun 30, 2018)

Hmm... My mum is an ISFJ and my Dad is an ENTJ, I have three brothers: INFJ, INTJ, and ENTJ, and i'm an ENTP. The only genetic thing relating to MBTI that seems plausible to me would be intro/extroversion as introverts and extroverts have surprisingly large differences in their physical brains, and there's an equal amount of each in our family. Then again, I know zot about genetics, so correct me if that has nothing to do with it. I don't have enough data to believe this, but I'll do research.


----------



## LonelySpaceEmperor (Jan 4, 2018)

As far as I have managed to trace, I am the only one of my type in my family.


----------



## Kynx (Feb 6, 2012)

Bastard said:


> You choose your MBTI type.


If that were true, I'd be a sensor.


----------



## Bastard (Feb 4, 2018)

Kynx said:


> If that were true, I'd be a sensor.


Sounds like you prefer sensation.


----------



## Kynx (Feb 6, 2012)

Bastard said:


> Sounds like you prefer sensation.


I'd prefer to be a sensor, but I'm not.


----------



## Zeri (Jan 23, 2018)

Bastard said:


> You choose your MBTI type. You do not choose your genetics. :wink:


I was wondering if you were being 'tongue in cheek' with this comment. What do you mean by 'you choose your MBTI type'?


----------



## Stevester (Feb 28, 2016)

Tough question because I do believe environmental factors come into play, mainly how you were brought up by your parents and guardians, ultimately shaping your personality.

There is no doubt that the VAST majority of women are raised to become SFJ types. There's just no ifs and buts about this. How many parents want their daughters to become responsible caretakers vs. parents who want their daughters to become a car mechanic covered with tattoos hanging out with the guys for a beer after work? Exaggerated for dramatic effort, but you get the point. 

And wouldn't you know it there is a clear majority of women that are indeed SFJs. That can't be coincidence. Although some may argue that's just natural human evolution because we do indeed need many SFJ women for a stable functioning society.


----------



## Bastard (Feb 4, 2018)

Zeri said:


> What do you mean by 'you choose your MBTI type'?


Its based on self-perception. Genetics isn't.


----------



## Kn0wB34 (Sep 2, 2016)

Pretty sure that environmental factors, upbringing, life experiences, and personal expectations/preferences come more into play here. 

Im the oldest and come from an immediate family of five. Not only am I the only Ni dom, but I also seem to be the only intuitive. My mom is a clear ISFP 4w3 whereas Im pinning my dad as an [unhealthy] ESTJ 8w7. Even my ISTP brother commented that we all seem 'totally different' from each other personality wise. Focusing on my mom, ISFP does share similar functions to INTJ except obviously in a different order. So, maybe that's somewhat saying something. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Zeri (Jan 23, 2018)

Bastard said:


> Its based on self-perception. Genetics isn't.


Thanks for your reply. I don't agree that types are based on self-perception. Well...I know that when we take tests we're providing information based on HOW we perceive ourselves.... but I think these self-perceptions are usually based in reality. I assess myself as an introvert, because I am..... I perceive myself as a sensor because (based on the description of sensing)....that's who I am... etc. 
I'm not choosing to be these things....it's who I am. 

I like being an ISFJ...but there are times I wish I could be something else....like an ESTJ. But I can't be that...cause it's not me. It would take a lot of energy for me to transform into an ESTJ type (being authoritative, energetic, directive etc) - I would be pretending and using up a lot of energy and stress to be that type, cause it's not natural for me.

Coming from the standpoint that genes heavily influence type - I think I was born an ISFJ. I've been self-conscious, sensitive, selfconscious etc..from as long as I know myself. So I think genes are the biggest contributor to type, and that, while self-perception can skew results - peope are essentially 'who they are'.


----------



## Drecon (Jun 20, 2016)

It could be explained with cognitive functions in some cases. 

For example: My parents are INTP and ESFJ. Me and my siblings are: ENFP (I think), INFJ and ESTP. 

My big sister could have gotten Ne from both our parents, me and my younger sister can have gotten Fe from both our parents. On the other hand, that leaves my older sister's Fi and my own and younger sister's Ni+Se unexplained. 

My best guess is that MBTI type is dependent on other factors that might in turn have genetic factors. I don't think MBTI is going to be our ultimate answer to personality, just that it's a step in the right direction.


----------



## Zeri (Jan 23, 2018)

NiTech said:


> Pretty sure that environmental factors, upbringing, life experiences, and personal expectations/preferences come more into play here.
> 
> Im the oldest and come from an immediate family of five. Not only am I the only Ni dom, but I also seem to be the only intuitive. My mom is a clear ISFP 4w3 whereas Im pinning my dad as an [unhealthy] ESTJ 8w7. Even my ISTP brother commented that we all seem 'totally different' from each other personality wise. Focusing on my mom, ISFP does share similar functions to INTJ except obviouslyin a different order. So, maybe that's sonewhat saying something.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


It would be interesting to see studies comparing the personality types of adopted children with their adoptive parents vs. biological parents. For example, do adopted children generally share the personality type of their biological parents? or their adoptive parents? 

This might provide some good evidence of the impact of nature vs. nurture.


----------



## Westy365 (Jun 21, 2012)

I would say that people are born with a certain personality. MBTI is more of a system than boxes. Everyone is a different combination of percentages of each of the four preferences. These percentages can change over time to a certain extent, but I believe that people don't change their "letters" except in extreme circumstances such as major trauma or brain injuries. 

Certain Jungian functions may be fostered in different environments, and the development of these is affected by the environment/family dynamics one grows up with. This is why certain people may have certain functions developed more or less than the average person of their type and age.

Extroverts generally don't become introverts. Either they were mistaken before and were outgoing introverts the whole time, or they became depressed, anxious, etc. and lost a lot of their desire to spend time with people. Or as I mentioned earlier, they experienced major trauma and/or had a brain injury.

Jungian functions are how we operate, and one doesn't just change those and switch to using a different stack all of a sudden (or even gradually, really). As with Enneagram, certain types mimic others when they are unhealthy, but this is not their normal, and doesn't change the core of who they are.

*Sidenote*

My grandmother is an extrovert, and my dad used to claim she was an introvert. I can see past this though, as I believe she is an ENFJ (like me). She has major depression, sleeps a lot, and doesn't go out or socialize much. When she doesn't interact with people, she becomes drained, tired, and lethargic, so she goes back to sleep in an attempt to feel better. This helps a little, but doesn't fix the real problem, which is that she needs to interact with people to feel satisfied and gain energy. It's a sad cycle that leaves her constantly tired. She usually perks up when she has visitors though, and suddenly she feels fine. That's the only time she does much. And for those who still doubt that she's an extrovert, another telltale sign is that she cares about everyone's business. And I mean everyone, not just friends and family. She remembers all these facts and little details about so-and-so down the hall and what's-his-face that walks past every Friday. Perhaps I'm wrong, but most introverts I've talked to, including my INFJ wife, really don't care about that stuff. That's something more akin to what I would do.


----------



## morgandollar (Feb 21, 2018)

Let's see. I have an ISFJ sister, an INTP sister, an ENFP brother, an INFJ dad, and an ESFJ mom. It seems like most of my family are Fe-users, aside from my brother.


----------



## reckful (Jun 19, 2012)

Zeri said:


> It would be interesting to see studies comparing the personality types of adopted children with their adoptive parents vs. biological parents. For example, do adopted children generally share the personality type of their biological parents? or their adoptive parents?
> 
> This might provide some good evidence of the impact of nature vs. nurture.


There are decades of studies like that — notably including studies comparing pairs of identical twins raised together with pairs of identical twins who were separated at birth. See this post and the post it links to.

tl;dr: How your parents raise you has little to nothing to do with your type.


----------



## Zeri (Jan 23, 2018)

reckful said:


> There are decades of studies like that — notably including studies comparing pairs of identical twins raised together with pairs of identical twins who were separated at birth. See this post and the post it links to.
> 
> tl;dr: How your parents raise you has little to nothing to do with your type.



Thanks. Will check out the link


----------

